# newly diagnosed as Type 2, any pointers?



## TrevorDPrice (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,
Been newly diagnosed as a Type 2, seeing doctor next week to discuss treatment, not sure what it will be or what to expect. I have seen the nurse & discussed foods etc. Not sure why I have developed it as I have been fit and done a lot of sports, mostly running long distances. Still trying to get my head around it & how to control my foods & which are good & which are bad, I know surgers are not good & long lasting carbs can be good. Help with this would be great

 Trevor


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome trevor i have had t2 for near 6 months now and boy it was a shock , this place is full of good people always somebody here for you in good and bad times, I know it is abit early to be throwing loads at you so i would recommend you have a look around the book section of here they is a gr8 book i have and a few others all with good pointers and how to cope with the first year of diagnosis


----------



## TrevorDPrice (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the books, will do - can you recommend any for a newbe like me?


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Trevor

Welcome to the forum...the large extended family...
Your in the right place for help, support, advice, chat or a good old rant....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

if you click on this link you will see the book i got after a month diagnosis 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1554


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Trevor, welcome to the forum! As you've discovered it's not just the obese and lazy people who get diabetes, despite what a lot of health campaigns keep telling us. Like you I was fit and healthy and a week away from running a marathon when I developed it. The good news is that it is a manageable condition with a bit of work and knowledge. The more you learn, the better your control will be, but you don't need to know it all at once. Take your time and absorb and understand what you can, and come here whenever you have a question or need clarification and we'll do our best to help.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Trevor, if you need anything just ask someone will be able to help you


----------



## TrevorDPrice (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks all, its nice to know that help & support is only a click away I have ordered the book as suggested & I am sure that I will be asking lots of questions.....


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

nice 1 trevor well worth it , hay we are all here for once another you feel free to ask away X


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Trevor.............bit of a shock eh!!!!. Fact, you have it mate, harsh I know, and like a dog, it is for life, and not just for Christmas. Like Steff, I am new, and it is a culture shock, but you have to embrace the new you. It is a different way of looking at your lifestyle, one you can't take advantage of. Their is a whole group of virtual friends on here, and they will give you all the support you ask for. It can be hard coming to terms with this...some in a few months, some take years. The sooner you do, the easier it will become.

Good luck Mate


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 2, 2009)

TrevorDPrice said:


> Hi all,
> Been newly diagnosed as a Type 2, seeing doctor next week to discuss treatment, not sure what it will be or what to expect. I have seen the nurse & discussed foods etc. Not sure why I have developed it as I have been fit and done a lot of sports, mostly running long distances. Still trying to get my head around it & how to control my foods & which are good & which are bad, I know surgers are not good & long lasting carbs can be good. Help with this would be great
> 
> Trevor



Dear Trevor,

Welcome to the forum, as you can now see there's plenty of help here. Have you got a blood glucose meter? If not, you can usually get one free from your DSN and if you're lucky your doctor may prescribe the test strips. You may have to point out to him/her that you will use the meter to monitor your blood glucose and to make dietary changes to correct high/low readings. Anyway, you will soon settle down to this new way of life. Some of us use a controlled carbohydrate approach to controlling blood sugar. It is not easy but can be very rewarding if you do it right!

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Trevor,
Welcome to the club
I'm in the same boat here (ie newly diagnosed type 2).
Like Steph I recommend the "first year" book.
It is written in a good readable style and gives loads of information without being too dry and stuffy.
Well worth the invertment.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## knottyabbey (Aug 3, 2009)

*Adventure.*

Hi Trevor , Welcome this is a new adventure for foodies.  Start the day with smoked salmon and scrambled egg .  Have Franks ice cream after dinner / supper and chill.  Life goes on with a new dimension. LOL. David
p.s. Masses of books on Amazon delivered next day, ish.


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome 

You've had some good tips already, I think getting a meter so you can test your blood sugar is really important. It will give you information about what foods/exercise affects your blood sugars. So you can draw up your own list of foods to avoid, and which carbohydrates in which portions you can manage. 

The most common medication to start people on is metformin, or you may be given a chance to get it under control with diet to start with.


----------



## TrevorDPrice (Aug 14, 2009)

Been given metformin 1 tab to take for the 1st week then 2 tabs after that, then being tested after about 8 weeks. Still a shock when you have done sport all of your life (long distance running), I thought fit pepople did not get it... but been proven wrong. It explains why I have found training harder & harder over the past few months. Can anyone recommend a good blood suger testing machine, there seems to be a few, but don't know much about them, or which one/type is best.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

TrevorDPrice said:


> Been given metformin 1 tab to take for the 1st week then 2 tabs after that, then being tested after about 8 weeks. Still a shock when you have done sport all of your life (long distance running), I thought fit pepople did not get it... but been proven wrong. It explains why I have found training harder & harder over the past few months. Can anyone recommend a good blood suger testing machine, there seems to be a few, but don't know much about them, or which one/type is best.



Im sure we all have our favourites but I use the Optium Xceed , you can test blood glucose and blood Ketones with it . ask you DSN and she will give you one free


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im sure we all have our favourites but I use the Optium Xceed , you can test blood glucose and blood Ketones with it . ask you DSN and she will give you one free



i have the freestyle lite myself , i think it just is personal choice have a good look around boots etc etc or see dsn IM SURE SHE WILL RECCOMMNED TO YOU , MANY OF US PROBS HAVE MORE THEN 1 ANYWAYS LOL XX


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2009)

TrevorDPrice said:


> Been given metformin 1 tab to take for the 1st week then 2 tabs after that, then being tested after about 8 weeks. Still a shock when you have done sport all of your life (long distance running), I thought fit pepople did not get it... but been proven wrong. It explains why I have found training harder & harder over the past few months. Can anyone recommend a good blood suger testing machine, there seems to be a few, but don't know much about them, or which one/type is best.



Hi Trevor, it is indeed a shock because the general perception is that it is a lifestyle disease, so if you have led a good lifestyle you shouldn't get it! It's a lot more complex than some people would have us believe. The good news is that, as a runner, this will help you enormously in your diabetes control. No big lifestyle changes there for you as it's something you are already happy doing. Plus, the medication will help so you will feel better about exercising, and it may be that a future assessment may mean that you can come off the medication - no guarantees, of course. I ran my slowest ever half marathon about three months before diagnosis - now, I pretty much understand why!

I use two meters - the accuchek avivia and the accuchek nano, simply because they were given to me and I have got used to them. If you look around there are many offers for free meters as companies are eager to get you using their test strips which is where the profit is made.


----------



## TrevorDPrice (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I will ask my DSN, but the mean time as it seems good idea to have 2, I will have a look around Boots, have also been looking at the Meter profiles on Diabetes.co.uk web site, which are usefull.


----------

